# Anyone had a negative pregnancy test but actually been pregnant?



## loubs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello

Not quite sure where to post this but hoping someone on here may have some advice.

AF is awol for 7 days and had v v faint line on one test but the other 11 (10 were the cheapo amazon ones!) BFN...

Feeling a bit 'off' , crampy etc but not like when pregnant before (twin pregnancy).

Has anyone had negative tests but was actually pregnant?  is it all in my head??!!!

have a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

eek torture!!! I would suggest a) clear blue (non digital or digital) as this was most senisitive for me way before internet cheapys. B) blood test only reliable way really.

have you had iui? how many days past?


----------



## loubs (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks Morrigan

AF reared ugly head this am 21 dpo  

gonna class this as a near miss and get back to it.... 

xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Loubs   well done for the onwards and upwards attitude. Be kind to your self.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Loubs - sorry to hear that AF is here   

Some1

xx


----------

